# Automatic subscription?



## Radius (3 Dec 2008)

Is there a way to automatically subscribe for instant email notification when you reply to a thread? Can't find it on here...


Thanks


----------



## Shaun (3 Dec 2008)

It's off by default, but yes, you can change it.

Go to _My Account_ > _Settings & Options_ > Edit Options

Look in the *Messaging & Notification* section for *Default Thread Subscription Mode* and change it to whatever you want.

Cheers,
Shaun

PS. There's a more detailed overview here:
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=Subscriptions&match=all&titlesonly=1


----------



## Radius (3 Dec 2008)

Doh! Gawd knows how I missed that as I'm a regular on a forum (4,000+ posts) which uses the same code. Not my cleverest moment 

Thanks


----------

